# 09 Hyundai Genesis Sedan Lexicon Upgrade Questions



## rbarker31 (Jul 5, 2009)

*09 Hyundai Genesis Sedan Lexicon Upgrade Questions / Austin TX*

Hello,

I tried posting in the system design forum but for some reason it stating my profile isn't up to date which prevented me from doing so. 

Car is an 09 Genesis Sedan w/ Tech package which includes the 17 speaker Lexicon system. 

I have a two part question...

1. Is it possible to keep the stock head unit / processor yet upgrade all speakers, wiring, sub and amps? 

2. If not, I enjoy the Highs and Mids but the car is lacking bottom end. Can I integrate an a sub such as the Boston Acoustic SPG555-4 or 2, passive radiator and a Zapco DC1100.1 mono amp into the stock system without an complications? 

Any other hardware recommendations are welcome. 

Thank you,
Robert
Austin TX


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, ok to answer your questions, yes to the first one and yes to the second one. Am I to assume that you are going to attempt to do this on your own?


----------



## rbarker31 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: 09 Hyundai Genesis Sedan Lexicon Upgrade Questions / AUSTIN*

Thank you for the quick reply. 

I would love to do the work myself, but after three spine surgeries its out of the question. 

I stopped by custom sounds in Austin and talked with a young man who said that ripping and replacing the speakers, wires and amps wasn't an posibility with that system, but he seemed unsure of himself which is the reason I turned to you guys. 

Is there anyone in the Austin area that you know of that can perform the work? Shade tree or Pro is fine with me as long as its done correctly. 

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: 09 Hyundai Genesis Sedan Lexicon Upgrade Questions / Austin TX*



rbarker31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried posting in the system design forum but for some reason it stating my profile isn't up to date which prevented me from doing so.
> 
> ...


lol I've been thinking the exact same thing since I bought a Genesis two weeks ago


Personally, I would be *really* nervous about letting a car stereo store mess with the stereo in your car. The stock system is hideously complex. It has the following features:

1) something like 11 channels of amplification
2) a backup camera
3) a navigation system
4) lots o' DSP


If it were my car, I'd be scared ****less that the car stereo store would screw the whole thing up.


If you decide to diy, here's some things I've learned about the Hyundai Genesis:

1) the stock sub craps out at 100hz. That's why it sounds like there's no bass
2) the stock sub is an 8" woofer with dual voice coils. You should be able to use the stock amplifier and simply replace the 8" woofer. The downside is that you'll need a REALLY efficient sub, because the stock amplification for the sub is something like 40 watts to each of two voice coils
3) The frequency response of the system is really good. I've measured it and it's basically flat from 100hz to 16khz. There's a rise above 16khz.
4) the amplifier is on the right-hand side of the trunk, under the 'stock' trim
5) for the life of me I can't figure out how to get to the wires for the stock subwoofer
6) Due to the fact that the batter is in the trunk, it should be fairly simple to add an amp and sub IF you use the output to the stock sub as the input to an aftermarket sub and amp
7) One big question I'm wondering is if there's a subsonic filter. I mean, there's NO BASS below 100hz, which makes me wonder if it's been filtered out by the head unit
8) You can get wiring diagrams for free from hmaservice.com


----------



## rbarker31 (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent info!

Anyone one have experience with one of these systems that can provide more detailed guidance on an aftermarket sub integration? The more information obtained the better!


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

You could add an amplified subwoofer like a Bazooka (or something along those lines) to the car. Aside from running a small power wire kit to the subwoofer location, simply tap into the existing factory subwoofer's speaker wire to provide the signal to the add on woofer. This way you can remove the woofer and revert to stock with minimal effort or when you need the extra tunk space. You'd still be able to control your subwoofer output with the factory radio too! 

I suggest keeping things as simple as possible especially if your car is under warranty. If you're not concerned about that aspect though, you may be looking at spending a considerable amount of money to replace the existing components with equipment that would sound the way you want.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

I would add a Basslink or Bazooka as stated above

they provide decent output. Nothing outrageous but a decent addition


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I would consult BING (simplicityinSound) on this. He did a HUGE thread on a build for the genesis and posted a graph on genesis owners on what the head unit does as far as crossovers since you can't replace it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

spl152db said:


> I would consult BING (simplicityinSound) on this. He did a HUGE thread on a build for the genesis and posted a graph on genesis owners on what the head unit does as far as crossovers since you can't replace it.


wow, thank you!

I've been totally worried about the stock xovers, as my ability to add a sub really hinges on whether or not the head unit has a subsonic filter

(IE, what's the point of adding a sub if the hu filters out everything below 100hz?)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

omg this thread is absolutely unbelievable:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-2012-genesis-sedan-600-pics.html#post1660547

I seriously need to send 'simplicityinsound' a cash prize or something, because he has saved me a LOT of work. I've been dreading working on this system because it's so complex, but he's done nearly all the work for me (it looks like.)

Love this car btw, and it is cheap cheap cheap


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

Some cars have noise cancellation features built into them. They are tone generators that produce low frequencies by first measuring the frequencies your car is producing while driving with a microphone inside your car...My wife's car has two microphones for said purposed mounted in the headliner. The system uses the microphone information and generates tones that are out of phase for those frequncies naturally produced by your car (road noise) and in turn uses the car's audio system to produce them. This may be the reason behind the 100Hz filtering on the subwoofer.


----------



## rbarker31 (Jul 5, 2009)

Another link with great info from the Genesis forum started by BING (simplicityinSound). 

Lexicon OEM Signal Analysis - Hyundai Genesis Forum

"1. leave it a lone

2. just add a sub as it is by far the most lacking int he genesis, that 8" free air sub in the rear deck does almost nothing below 40hz...and its not about booming, but simply to provide the bottom end of the sound spectrum to have the correct reproduction. this can be achieved quite easily in the Genesis...all you need to do is tap the signal at the amp, disconnect and rear move the rear sub (involves removing the rear seats and rear deck and trim panels)...and then do a simple amp sub combo in the trunk. you can choose to keep the stock sub in place, but you dont want it hooked up, or you may run into cancelation issues, and also, even when not cooked up, the sub can block the bass from getting into the cabin a bit more and also act as a passive radiator, in taht it will resonance at its natural resonate frequency when your aftermarket sub plays and that can be quite annoying.

3. go for a full system like me, obviously you dont have to get this involved but what you would need for sure is an oem interface that sums and flattens the signal. then its just amps speakers etc like any other car...but there is virtually no in between step once you sum the signal at the amp.

i found out a lil more about HOW harman's OEM division tunes their cars...and apparently, its not some fancy automated computer with a mic but the engineers tune them MANUALLY...this is not idea and my freind in the aftermarket side who desinged the ms8 thinks its kind of a dumb way to do it...its not nearly as precise and he says it results in every model of car sounding different, when in fact, they often use basically the same drivers and locations and if tuned with a machine, theoretic should sound all similiar...but he says there is a big variance between one JBL equipped model of car (not individual cars but models) and another. with his position, he can acutally go in and change the tuning of the oem amp, as he has done in his own car, to make the oem system sound better, but this is not an option for the end customer. "


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## beatswork (Oct 3, 2015)

*Mr*

If anyone has pin out configuration for the amp located in the trunk that would be brilliant!

My GoogleFu has failed me :-(

And I swear one of the input cables looks like optical toslink - wishful thinking?


----------



## Yepvegas (Sep 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Yepvegas said:


> Bump


why?


----------

